# Spec Needs Cleaver advice



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I need some Cleaver advice...

I just inherited a flock of chickens in need of Butcher...18 of them...AND  discovered that my beloved HIKORO 7" older than I am... cleaver got stolen out of the back of my truck when my chainsaw, Cooking crate, and stuff  last week 

I need a good Cleaver for 50 bux or under...

NSF handle and a curved heavy, full tange, curved blade

Any suggestions on where to find such an animal?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Check eBay.

Are you killing them with a cleaver?

You don't need a cleaver to do that, it fact, it's recommend that you don't chop the head off.
If you just sever the jugular with a knife, the heart will beat longer, pumping out all the blood.


~Martin


----------



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

Diggin

I'm working in a small space, and kind of fond of them. and will be working with someone who has never butchered a live bird, too messy and I might be doing this alone...I really hate the slaughter but don't mind the cleaning...plus they are mostly stew hens, I've always used a cleaver for 1/4ing

No plucking a quick skin and 1/4

I'm not going to bother with the wings just 1/4 them off keep the drumstick/thigh for sausage

Hell it's been 15 years or better since I butchered any birds


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Nuttin' wrong with stew hens, I love 'em.

We used to raise as many as 1.300 fryers and broilers on pasture each summer until we got sick of it. LOL
Now no more than a couple hundred.

~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.acemart.com/search.ep?keyWords=cleaver&ac=1

http://www.hubert.com/pres56417/Dexter-Russell-Sani-Safe-1sup1-sup-sub2-sub-Lb.-Cleaver.html

should do it!

Or, go to your local Restaurant Supply, they should have it!


----------



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Nuttin' wrong with stew hens, I love 'em.
> We used to raise as many as 1.300 fryers and broilers on pasture each summer until we got sick of it. LOL
> Now no more than a couple hundred.
> ~Martin


Ya me too..

Little rub set over night and in the rotis. oven...We only did 75 or so cornish rock cross's and 15-20 old hen stock each season.

I just got soft in my old age


----------



## linguica (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is some of the information you might need when"processing" chicken

http://smallfarm.about.com/od/farmanimals/ss/processchickens.htm

PS Sorry, I posted before reading the whole thread. sounds like you already know what you need to.


----------



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Pops,

That Dexter - Russel looks like the clear shit...Thanks for the input

Linguica,

Thats really great input...Thank you,,,Except my helper  decided I'm on my own,,HE HE HE prolly still help with the plucking...Seriously, That is a good refresher read, I didn't plan on plucking so I completely forgot about bringing the turkey fryer to scald...I used to have a plucking/eviscerating table, But Buckets and garbage cans will work well

Thanks Guys it's all GREAT INPUT


----------



## linguica (Nov 27, 2012)

It's too bad that you live way back in Minnesota, this summer I built a Whiz Bang chicken plucker and it's just sitting in the backyard, hardly used.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Here is some of the information you might need when"processing" chicken
> 
> http://smallfarm.about.com/od/farmanimals/ss/processchickens.htm
> 
> PS Sorry, I posted before reading the whole thread. sounds like you already know what you need to.


Great post......This was the only thing we did not cover in class that I wish we had.....Thanks for the information....ShoneyBoy


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2012)

spec said:


> Hey Pops,
> 
> That Dexter - Russel looks like the clear shit...Thanks for the input


I can say the Dexter Russel is a beast. I have a few of them. Be careful if you get it. They are sharp and heavy!!

I was working on a special project where the menu was being laser etched onto the blade. The guy doing this knocked one to the floor. It bounced and hit is leg. Needless to say he needed several stitches and physical therapy to repair the damage.


----------



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

Shit Linguica.

It's all good...That was an awesome find and a goo read for all

Ans Shoneyboy said it all


----------



## spec (Nov 27, 2012)

God I hate this new keyboard

sorry about the sp. errors


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Dexter's used to be great, but I've heard that the Dexter's are not what they used to be quality-wise, someone told me that they're made in China now.
I'm not sure that's correct, second hand information........you may want to look into that if you're concerned about quality.


~Martin


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Dexter's used to be great, but I've heard that the Dexter's are not what they used to be quality-wise, someone told me that they're made in China now.
> I'm not sure that's correct, second hand information........you may want to look into that if you're concerned about quality.
> ~Martin


You are correct. Just took mine out to look at it. Made in China..


----------



## linguica (Nov 27, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> You are correct. Just took mine out to look at it. Made in China..


Does that mean your new cleaver is really my old 1964 Ford Falcon.......?


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Does that mean your new cleaver is really my old 1964 Ford Falcon.......?


Not sure...... could be...but I do know that it stills makes me nervous when i handle it.


----------



## spec (Nov 28, 2012)

Great input

How well does it hold an edge?


----------



## spec (Nov 28, 2012)

Been out looking,

it's amazing to me the price difference when you look on line,,,They range from 68bux delivered down to 34 bux delivered

No brainer there...Altho I had to spend 99 bux ...But I needed stuff anyway

Wonder what Barb will think of her Christmas gift of a pair of cut resistant gloves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  She scares the crap outta me every time she picks up a sharp instroment...

So for a hundred bux I'm replacing my cleaver and I'm done X-mas shopping...

Here's where I found the best price

https://www.foodservicewarehouse.com


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 29, 2012)

spec said:


> Great input
> How well does it hold an edge?



Sorry missed this one. It seems to do fine. It really depends on how you take care of it.....


----------



## spec (Nov 29, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Sorry missed this one. It seems to do fine. It really depends on how you take care of it.....


Thats OK

already ordered, I'm pretty anal when it comes to my equipment, Arthritis makes sharpening a sucky job

Thanks for the input


----------



## spec (Dec 31, 2012)

It got here before the Holidays and I haven't had time to post up on it,

I got the no-slip, antimicrobial handled unit

UUFDA it's got some weight, and a fairly well balanced feel to it

It was pretty sharp...Alittle time on the wetstone and It's UGLY SHARP...

Haven't had time to use it much But I think it should do a fine job of 1/4 birds and such


----------

